# Due date for income tax returns looms



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

If you're lodging your own income tax return for the 2015-16 income year (1 July 2015 to 30 June 2016), the deadline is Monday 31 October 2016. That's sooner than you think.

https://www.ato.gov.au/Individuals/Lodging-your-tax-return/

You can't lodge a paper return if you have business income including income as an Uber driver. You can lodge your return online using MyTax, which has replaced e-tax and is accessible through myGov.

https://www.ato.gov.au/individuals/lodging-your-tax-return/lodge-a-paper-tax-return/

You can use a registered tax agent to prepare and lodge your return for you for a tax-deductible fee. Tax agents typically have a special lodgment program that allows them to lodge the tax returns for many of their clients later than the usual 31 October deadline.

If using a tax agent for the first time, or using a different tax agent, it's important you contact them by 31 October so they can include you in their lodgment program.

https://www.ato.gov.au/individuals/lodging-your-tax-return/lodge-with-a-registered-tax-agent/


----------

